

Technologies behind Google ranking - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/technologies-behind-google-ranking.html

======
dhotson
It just goes to show, search is not a solved problem even now.

I think it's fantastic that they can share this kind of information.. it's
really interesting technology.

I would have liked some more in depth technical details though.

~~~
lacker
You can request more in depth technical details at

<http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/>

;-)

